# 3 for 1 Challenge- Post Photos Here



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2017)

Just couldn't bring myself to put "post your 3 way photos here". So let's keep it PG13 folks and call it the 3 for 1 challenge. Rules can be found here:  

Three way challenge - who's in?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2017)

Wheeler Warehouse, early AM sunlight. Photos # 8892,8894,8895. iPhone SE.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wheeler Warehouse, early AM sunlight. Photos # 8892,8894,8895. iPhone SE.



Great start for this one!  I really like the scene through the door.  That shadow pic is pretty cool too.


----------



## acparsons (Sep 16, 2017)

1



DSC_71133 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
2



DSC_71132 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
3



DSC_7113 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh, I LIKE this impressionistic style, acparsons! I love gauzy,delicate, subtle pics like those three!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice @acparsons !  I like the colors in the last one best.  As most people on this forum know already, I'm partial to purple.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 16, 2017)

Saturday - day 1
camera: Canon G9   -  editingprogram: PaintNet + plugin (color) zoomblur

Nothing but rain these last few days, so today it's time to introduce our Aloe Aristata plant.
I really like both possibilities within this challenge, but finally desided to go for 1 photo/3 edits.

Gerard


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2017)

Day One. XPRO 2, 18-55 kit. Edit in camera raws, straighten in sap seed. Hard to keep straight rocking in a boat. Anyway, this is the Grand Island East Channel Light, located just north of Munising, MI. Wood construction, 1868. Removed from service (Lake Superior) in 1908 due to poor light performance and difficult light maintenance. 

1. Custom Velvia simulation


 

2. Custom Chrome simulation 


 

3. Custom Monocrome Y simulation


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2017)

Can't decide if using the different film simulations is genius or cheating.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 16, 2017)

One shoot three lighting situations;

2 speedlights, 1 off wall and one fill


 

1 speedlight bounced off wall


 

Ambient


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Can't decide if using the different film simulations is genius or cheating.


Well, normally I wouldn't but you wrote the rules. You said 3 edits of same image or 3 images of same subject, as I recall. This could be a very interesting thread as well as informative, good job Peg! 

I like showing the capabilities of the simulations in one post. It is a great feature and my second favorite thing about Fujifilm. First being manual focus highlights. Overall, my favorite with Fujifilm is the glass, impressive micro contrast and color rendering.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> One shoot three lighting situations;
> 
> 2 speedlights, 1 off wall and one fill
> View attachment 146854
> ...


Fantastic, informative, and visual teaching.


----------



## waday (Sep 16, 2017)

#1



Florid Fall by Wade, on Flickr

#2



Treading Water by Wade, on Flickr

#3



Cold Touch by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunday - day 2
Canon G9
Lighting: kitchen window
Reflection screen: white A4-size envelope
(a tripod for this one, hardly ever used "macro" with this camera!)

Gerard


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 17, 2017)

Love to see the creativity from our members.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Gary A. (Sep 17, 2017)

#1





#2





#3


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 17, 2017)

At certain times of year during certain times of day, my kitchen window with sheers makes a giant lightbox out of my kitchen.   My Aunt dropped of this plant for me yesterday so I pinched one of the flowers to grab a few shots.  This will have to be my Day 1 post as I didn't get a chance to do anything yesterday!

Three backlit shots of the same flower:


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 17, 2017)

Closeup portrait of grandson. X-Pro 2, 18-55 kit. Custom Pro Neg High simulation. 

1. Apple of my eye


 

2. Are we done yet


 

3. You are up to something


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 18, 2017)

A local doctors' surgery


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 18, 2017)

Monday - day 3
Fuji XE1 + circular fisheye Meike f/2.0 6.5mm

Nowadays 'Leuvehaven' is the open-air part of the Maritime Museum in Rotterdam. In this section you will find old cranes, ships, locomotives, etc. that give an impression of the rich history of the Port of Rotterdam.
The 3 edits are made with different PaintNet plugins: selective enhancer - cross processing - hot metal glow

Gerard


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2017)

Walked into work today and realized that fall is nearly upon us, despite the 80 degree weather.

All taken on my iPhone and used Snapseed filters.




Fall Tree by Wade, on Flickr




Fall Days by Wade, on Flickr




Fall Days by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2017)

waday said:


> Walked into work today and realized that fall is nearly upon us, despite the 80 degree weather.



Wow you have way more fall than we do.  I thought foliage started to turn in the North and then spread south!  I am heading up to NH White Mtns this weekend and thinking I will be too early for any good color!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2017)

we have a lot of red in my hood, actually, more than up north which is very unusual. I hope it is a colorful fall, last year sucked for the most part.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2017)

They are predicting a spectacular fall here in New England_ IF_ the weather holds and we get a good amount of warm sunny days and crisp fall nights.  If the rains take over then all bets are off.  This past weekend it was warm and humid during the day and cool and humid at night.


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Walked into work today and realized that fall is nearly upon us, despite the 80 degree weather.
> ...


It's supposed to be that way! 

I think these trees are rebels, because it's still _mostly_ green around here. I'm definitely very excited for the majority of trees to start turning!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

Godspell:

#1





#2





#3


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2017)

This challenge is turning out to be more difficult than I expected.  I'm surprised that some of the ideas I had for this are just not coming together - either not enough differences between the 3 photos or, only 2 that I find up to snuff.   So, though I find these to be less than ideal in some ways, I'm going to post them warts and all.  Because I recently switched over to editing on my iPad Pro and I haven't really mastered Affinity Photo for iPad yet, I wanted to post something using Apple's Photo editing tools.  First is SOOC, second is with using the little magic wand in Apple and the third is a b&w from the Apple filters.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 18, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> Sunday - day 2
> Canon G9
> Lighting: kitchen window
> Reflection screen: white A4-size envelope
> ...



I like the 2nd one best.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 1 - Celtic (pronounced KEL-tik) Heartbeat.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 19, 2017)

Toby


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 19, 2017)

Tuesday - day 4
Canon G9

Actually I had planned to take pictures of some trees, today.
(with permission, I'll try to post these originally planned pictures somewhere tomorrow)

Although we live in the busiest part of our country, you can experience this scene with crossing swans, ducks, geese several times a day and in different parts of our village.
These swans are not tame and they certainly do not eat out of your hand.
Until now, luckely, never heard of swans that have been hit by a car in our village.

Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 19, 2017)

CherylL said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday - day 2
> ...



Thank you, it's also my choice, the composition has been done intentionally this way.
Macro photography absolutely isn't my thing, for me it was mainly about emphasizing the cactus spines and therefore I chose black and white.

Gerard

View attachment 146986


----------



## smithdan (Sep 19, 2017)

Film guys are usually late to the party.

At the ash grove, two from awhile back, one from yesterday.





Kodak Brownie Flash 620





Olympus Stylus 105




Hasselblad 500C


----------



## jaomul (Sep 19, 2017)

Take off roll by jaomul, on Flickr




Take-off by jaomul, on Flickr




Entering the clouds by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2017)

At customer. Equipment follow up. Strip, blast, powder coat. Cell phone


----------



## snowbear (Sep 19, 2017)

Round 2:


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)

Granddaughter. She's my little pumpkin butt. X-Pro 2, 18-55 kit. Custom chrome, custom pro negative hi.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 20, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 146978 View attachment 146979 View attachment 146980
> 
> Toby


So cute.


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 20, 2017)

Wednesday - day 5
Camera: Canon G9
Editingprograms: PaintNet, Pixlr

Gerard


----------



## snowbear (Sep 20, 2017)

Some great work here.
I'm going to have to make Round 3 a typical beginner's photo class subject.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 21, 2017)

A local water pumping station (I think)


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 21, 2017)

Thursday - day 6
Fuji XE-1 + Olympus OM Zuiko 50mm f/1.8

I find this weeks challenge not an easy one, probably because I've a lot of "medical things" on my mind this week and upcoming 2 weeks, which makes posting interesting series every day of the week absolutely no easy task.
But I like these challenges, because they really tickle me to do much more with my photography, again!

Today 3 edits: normal processing - sepia/light yellow 2nd layer/plugin 'Dreams' PaintNet - plugin 'Color Dimmer' PaintNet

Gerard


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2017)

King Xing x 3:

SOOC:




B&W:




PRISMA App (Electric filter - I know they're hokey but I love me some PRISMA):


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2017)

XT2 18-55 kit, custom acros. Stairwell.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2017)

Retirediron


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 21, 2017)

Tripartite, defined




Jemmye08312017_851-Edit-2.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Jemmye08312017_855-Edit-2.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Jemmye08312017_856-Edit-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Tripartite, defined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I love them. Lol. Grandpa before, during, and after the shot,...


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 21, 2017)

Jemmy is adorable.

I decided to take a little different approach to this one.

3 photos in one. I call this one Mood swing.




Mood swing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 21, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> 3 photos in one. I call this one Mood swing.



To bad there's not a "Really Cool" button on TPF!!!!  I like!!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > 3 photos in one. I call this one Mood swing.
> ...


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I was all set to bring my three instant cameras out tomorrow: SX-70, Land Camera 100, Instax Wide. Put new film into 100 and Instax: check. Put new film into SX-70....no more Impossible Project film. 

Which of course means I have 5 packs somewhere that I have forgotten about or put into a "safe" place and I'll find them in about a week and a half.

In the meantime, I'll just do three shots with one camera, be it instant or digital.

Le sigh.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> I decided to take a little different approach to this one.
> 
> 3 photos in one. I call this one Mood swing.



Awesome idea and well executed!


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 22, 2017)

Friday - day 7
Editingprograms: Corel PaintShop Pro and PaintNet

Well, my last series for this week, so high time for some strange creatures.
I mirrored some pics of an Aloe Aristata plant, turned these images a quarter and gave some parts a different color (such as blue and red) through separate layers.
When you take a good look, you'll 'recognize' things like moustace, mouth and eyes etc.

Gerard


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 22, 2017)

Aloe for the win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 22, 2017)

The Dragon ain't too bad but I still say Aloe for the win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> The Dragon ain't too bad but I still say Aloe for the win!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I love your enthusiasm but keep in mind it's not a contest.


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2017)

Okay, I did it. I had to substitute the K7 for the SX-70, but I here is the same shot in three instant forms. To keep it "fair," since I generally only take one shot when I'm using instant film, I took only one shot when using the digital as well. The only thing I did to that shot was to straighten it a tad.

In chronological order: the Land Camera 100: This one has a lot more detail in the shadow in the actual print, fwiw.




 

Fujifilm Instax (Wide format)



 

Pentax K7, sooc: (it felt lonely without borders like the other two, so I added some and shrunk it to match the same size and quality as the other two.)


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2017)

@limr 

Really cool to see those all in a row.  I know less than nothing about film!


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> @limr
> 
> Really cool to see those all in a row.  I know less than nothing about film!



The crappy scans of the prints really don't do them justice - for example, both are warmer than they appear to me on the screen. The highlights aren't quite blown, the shadows aren't so devoid of detail, and the colors are much richer. Maybe I'll try taking pictures of them with the K7 instead of running them through the scanner. But yeah, I love seeing how emulsions and cameras can render a scene totally differently from each other.


----------

